# Very simple, very pretty shawl



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

This is knit from the hem up and sized for a child and adult. Same pattern, different yarn and needles to change the size.
Inspired by Little House on the Prairie and looks very easy.

http://www.slatefallspressbooks.com/2012/08/little-house-shawl.html


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

that IS very pretty! great work!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

cakes said:


> that IS very pretty! great work!


I didn't make it yet - those are the photos from the pattern site.
I will make one though and will post when it is done.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the huge cast on would deter me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

cakes said:


> the huge cast on would deter me!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree but it only goes down from there. The other way round - ...are we there yet?


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Made the child size for my 10 yr old granddaughter last Christmas from Kroy sock yarn.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Made the child size for my 10 yr old granddaughter last Christmas from Kroy sock yarn.


engteacher > > wondering if the one you made has stretched out much since it's in garter.

Thank you for linking this very pretty shawl <3


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> engteacher said:
> 
> 
> > Made the child size for my 10 yr old granddaughter last Christmas from Kroy sock yarn.
> ...


Not at all. Would bounce right back into shape. I didn't know enough at the time to block it. I don't know how much she has used it, but when I gave it to her she decided she liked it tied around her waist. Wore it that way most of the day. No sign of stretching.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cute shawl


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

engteacher said:


> It'sJustMe said:
> 
> 
> > engteacher said:
> ...


Thank you engteacher...that's a cute look - tying around the waist.
Do you know how balls of Kroy Sock you used? I happen to have 2 balls on hand.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> engteacher said:
> 
> 
> > It'sJustMe said:
> ...


One but it was a bigger ball than they make now. Don't remember what size needles I used though. It was kind of a loose knit, not holey and not real dense. Make sense?


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

engteacher said:


> It'sJustMe said:
> 
> 
> > engteacher said:
> ...


Thanks for sticking with me on this one. Think I'll go for it.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> engteacher said:
> 
> 
> > It'sJustMe said:
> ...


Be sure you use markers to count your stitch in the beginning. I placed mine at the pattern repeats. First few rows are incredibly long. Use a lifeline. Have fun. Once you get into the shawl part it's a piece of cake..


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

engteacher > > Yes, I will heed your warnings re the lifeline (never used but this would be the time) and markers.

There are quite a few variations on Ravelry to inspire KPers here.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cute, I bet my dil would love this, she really likes sweaters, wonder if i can get one done for her for a Christmas gift.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I made this shawl earlier this year for my 10 yr old granddaughter; she loves it. I used a Malabrigo sock yarn in variable hues of purple. The skein I chose was under 440 yds, so I had to buy a 2nd skein (have leftovers.) I'm knitting it again in blues. It was easy and I'm not a well-seasoned knitter. The long long rows in the beginning nearly wiped me out, but once through the lacy part(and that's not really difficult) the rest is a breeze.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

cakes said:


> the huge cast on would deter me!!!!!!!!!!!


me too

I think I would have to find away to make in 1/4s or halfs

I hate with a capitalllllllllllll H
but I really like it


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Made the child size for my 10 yr old granddaughter last Christmas from Kroy sock yarn.


How many skeins of Kroy sock yarn did it take?


----------

